# Головокружение, ощущение жара, напряжённость мышц шеи. Помогите определить диагноз



## Хедерра (28 Фев 2020)

Все началось с 2010 года. После сильного испуга подскочило давление и закружилась голова, легла спать наутро было более менее.
Потом периодически накатывали приступы, земля словно уходила из под ног,было ощущение провала.
Что имеем сейчас, лечилась у невролога, остеопата, мануальщика. Общий анализ крови норма, щитовидка в норме. Гормоны щитовидной железы норма.
Периодически возникают ощущения головокружения, иногда может резко повезти в сторону, ощущение жара, напряжённость мышц шеи, холодные конечности.
Помогите пожалуйста, скажите что это
Как с этим бороться
Мне 30 лет, двое детей.


----------



## La murr (29 Фев 2020)

@Хедерра, Анастасия, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Мар 2020)

Скорее, панические состояния.
Среди причин начала возможно и неврологические проявления дегенеративной болезни позвоночника ускоренной мышечным перенапряжением от сколиоза,  но невроза больше, чем этих проявлений.
Надо лечить и то, и другое.


----------



## Хедерра (2 Мар 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, чем лечить? Как? Я начала курс психотерапии.
Но есть лекарство которое могло бы немного мне помочь для стабилизации состояния


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Мар 2020)

Конечно, есть. Если врач психиатр подтвердит мои опасения, то назначит антидепрессанты на несколько месяцев, а может и лет. Почитайте темы на форуме, большинство решили свои проблемы, при Ваших жалобах именно так. Возможно ли победить это через позвоночник и лечебную физкультуру. Конечно.  Посмотрите на тех, кто ходит спортзал несколько раз в неделю по несколько часов, у них, у многих, явно есть какие-то дополнительные проблемы и они их решают там, попробуйте их убрать из зала на несколько  недель или месяцев, вот тогда у них все проявится. Для них зал стал телесно ориентированной психотерапией, решающей их проблемы гораздо лучше чем любые лекарства.  Также и с мануальной терапией, многим нужно поменять мышцы в кавычках, поправить позвонки, щелкнуть блоком, и сразу становится легче, в глазах проясняется. Тоже нужна такая степень доверия врачу, чтобы это стало своеобразным якорем, тянущим из проблемы.
Истина, как всегда, посередине. Надо навести порядок в позвоночнике максимально возможный. Поддержать нервную систему препаратами, чтобы она стала, как у всех. А дальше найти якорь, который будет все это удерживать.


----------



## Хедерра (2 Мар 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо
Скажите, а препараты Мексидол? Грандаксин?
Уместны будут? Будет от них толк?!
Доктор ставит астено невроз и панические атаки


----------



## Стёпа (2 Мар 2020)

Добрый день, вам мышечное напряжение даёт такую картину. Мышцы шеи можно лечить у хорошего проверенного остеопата. Переходите на проф. ортопедическую подушку, т.к. это 50%  успеха при болях в шее, когда долго сидите или перед сном носить воротник Шанца, подснимет немного напряженность, но не более 3-5 часа в день с перерывами.


----------



## горошек (2 Мар 2020)

@Хедерра, мне грандаксин при астено-невротическом синдроме хорошо шёл. По мне, он как-то немного покрепче делает нервную систему. Но это не после одной таблетки, пить надо несколько месяцев. Правда у меня симптомы другие были, была бессонница, и я ещё принимала транквилизаторы ночные, но их не так долго.
Мексидол по мне ни о чем препарат. А вот пикамилон мне помогал снять часть проявлений вегетатики.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (2 Мар 2020)

Желательно обратиться за помощью  к врачу-психотерапевту.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Мар 2020)

Хедерра написал(а):


> Скажите, а препараты Мексидол? Грандаксин?
> Уместны будут? Будет от них толк?!


Второй препарат подходит. Все решает ведущий Вас врач. И как правильно написать а пчелой ниже - нужно несколько месяцев приёма с возможным подбором и дозы этого и другого препарата.


----------



## Хедерра (2 Мар 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо большое вам.
Но мне вот советуют пить Мексидол, грандаксин и таблетку Феназепам на ночь.
А мне бы хотелось лекарство которое бы помогло поддержать нервы, дать им отдохнуть, восстановиться.


----------



## горошек (2 Мар 2020)

Хедерра написал(а):


> Но мне вот советуют пить Мексидол, грандаксин и таблетку Феназепам на ночь.
> А мне бы хотелось лекарство которое бы помогло поддержать нервы, дать им отдохнуть, восстановиться.


По мне , так этот набор вполне соответствует вашим желаниям. Хотя мексидол я б заменила на пикамелон или циннаризин. Последний тоже неплохо расслабляет и в начале применения вызывает сонливость. Как в вас дела со сном обстоят? Хороший сон это залог восстановления нормальной работы нервной системы. И феназепам долго не пейте, уже во всех темах пишу, что может вызвать привыкание.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Мар 2020)

Хедерра написал(а):


> Спасибо большое вам.
> Но мне вот советуют пить Мексидол, грандаксин и таблетку Феназепам на ночь.
> А мне бы хотелось лекарство которое бы помогло поддержать нервы, дать им отдохнуть, восстановиться.


Названный Вами вариант возможен. Главное, привыкать долго.


----------



## Хедерра (2 Мар 2020)

Я Феназепам вообще боюсь начинать пить, уж очень он специфический препарат


----------



## горошек (2 Мар 2020)

По мне, так антидепрессанты куда специфичнее. Не даром же их начало приёма назначают под прикрытием феназепама. Главное, не пить его слишком долго и слишком много. А по воздействию на организм он самый шикарный. За месяц приёма привыкания не произойдёт. У большинства не происходит и после более длительного приёма. И многие пьют его ситуативно без всяких последствий. Вот как раз от него эффект мгновенный. Так со сном-то у вас как?


----------



## Хедерра (3 Мар 2020)

Норма, только кошмары бывает мучают.


----------



## BlackND (16 Мар 2020)

@Хедерра, меня тоже раньше часто мучали кошмары но как я потом понял кошмары берут начало в вашем самочувствии.. ведь не даром что если хочешь сильно в туалет снится как будто как будто во сне ты в туалет идешь..

я предполагаю что организм кошмарами пытается разбудить вас и все не так просто. плюс нервная система дает сбои явно ..мне от кошмаров помогал афобазол после курса на какое то время хватало потом по новой начиналось. Сейчас нервирующий фактор ушел и сны стали в основном нормальные..Но когда пил АД сны были великолепные..я даже его бросать не хотел из за этого..просыпался реально с улыбкой на лице)


----------



## горошек (16 Мар 2020)

А нам с подругой на АД в основном сюрреализм какой-то выдавался. Это не кошмары были, сны очень глубокие и интересные, с элементами фантастики, но лёгкими их не назовёшь. И вообще, прям именно лёгкости и радости у меня на АЛ не было, скорее пофигизм. А вот после феназепам действительно просыпаешься отдохнувшим и расслабленным, если даже не так много спал.


----------



## Хедерра (19 Мар 2020)

А я вот опять мучаюсь. Шаткость и прочие радости. На корточках сидеть невозможно. Погода так скачет и организм весь напределе.
Я вот думаю может в ватсап сообщество сделать, чтобы поддержать друг друга, ведь другие редко понимают нас


----------



## Elka66 (19 Мар 2020)

Гемоглобин,ферретин,давление в норме,с низким гемоглобином так вставляло,нагнешся кроссовок,шнурки завязать и поплыло перед глазами,мухи разные цветные летали


----------



## Хедерра (19 Мар 2020)

У меня 4 года назад был после родов гемоглобин 80, сейчас вроде норма.
Надо ферритин сдать


----------



## ЕленаС (29 Авг 2020)

горошек написал(а):


> По мне , так этот набор вполне соответствует вашим желаниям. Хотя мексидол я б заменила на пикамелон или циннаризин. Последний тоже неплохо расслабляет и в начале применения вызывает сонливость. Как в вас дела со сном обстоят? Хороший сон это залог восстановления нормальной работы нервной системы. И феназепам долго не пейте, уже во всех темах пишу, что может вызвать привыкание.


@горошек, я второй день пью фезам, стала  заторможенная и сонная. Это пройдет? Продолжать или нет, как думаете? Врач назначил. Жаль, телефон у него не взяла, спросила бы.
Это с циннаризина. Я проверила, пила его отдельно - такая же реакция. Пью всего два раза в день по 25 мг,  третий раз не отваживаюсь.


----------



## горошек (29 Авг 2020)

@ЕленаС, пройдёт, но не знаю через сколько. У циннаризина такой эффект в начале, но насколько она затянется, не знаю. Меня он не сильно усыпляет. А дочь в начале лечения первые несколько дней только спала и ела. Но ей тогда это и было надо, похудела, так что один нос торчал, да и сон тоже положительно влияет на лечение невроза. А потом уже на циннаризине поехала отдыхать, и сонливости уже не было.


----------



## илья1980 (25 Сен 2020)

интересно как сейчас у автора дела


----------



## Хедерра (10 Янв 2021)

@илья1980, здравствуйте, с переменным успехом.
Часто мучаюсь приступами , начинает шатать , давление скачет, если попробовать лечь, то хуже становится, переживаю такое состояние на таблетке Феназепама и полусидя.


----------



## илья1980 (11 Янв 2021)

@Хедерра, а как лечитесь?


----------



## Хедерра (11 Янв 2021)

илья1980 написал(а):


> @Хедерра, а как лечитесь?


Курсами Мексидол пью, грандаксин пила три месяца сейчас перерыв.
В момент приступов валидол под язык и крайний вариант феназеп.
Домашние дела выполняю в воротнике.
Хочу к остеопату сходить давно не была, после него легче. 
Вот начинаю новый образ жизни, 
с детьми зарядку потихоньку делаю.
Хочу чтобы у них была здоровая и красивая мама


----------



## илья1980 (12 Янв 2021)

и я вот начал грандаксин(но пока в малой дозировке
нервы наше все(
ну не чего как то все образуеться)
может не будет как все ну будем


----------



## Валентина Голикова (28 Янв 2021)

У знакомой было подобное состояние. На работе проходила мед.комиссию и ее направили к неврологу, тот на МРТ. В итоге, оказалось, что у неё киста в шейном отделе. Проколола курс уколов, таблетки, массаж и ортопедическая подушка. Киста рассосалась, состояние нормализовалось. Раз в год контрольное посещение невролога.


----------



## Хедерра (11 Мар 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Скорее, панические состояния.
> Среди причин начала возможно и неврологические проявления дегенеративной болезни позвоночника ускоренной мышечным перенапряжением от сколиоза,  но невроза больше, чем этих проявлений.
> Надо лечить и то, и другое.


Здравствуйте, вот снова я здесь (((
Стала частенько мучаться приступами((
Спать ложусь, начинается ощущение что проваливаюсь, становится страшно и я резко встаю.
Часто стало ощущение,что уводит резко всторрну, словно сшибает сног((
Приступы головокружения (((
Если ложусь хуже становится, переживаю их полусидя, давление под 140/95 и пульс 90.
Похоже обострение (
Стала сейчас опять бояться ходить в магазин, вдруг плохо будет.
Возможно ПМК с регургитацией2 степени так портит жизнь ((
А ещё муж (( пьет ужасно


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Мар 2021)

С мужем сложнее, а по Вашим делам надо полечить невроз.


----------



## Хедерра (24 Мар 2021)

Как? Чем лечить
Подскажите.
У меня даже поездка в магазин уже травма, мне становится плохо и неуютно


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Мар 2021)

Так к врачу сходить. Психотерапевту.


----------

